# Vivarium 2015: Nov 21st and 22nd 2015



## Vivarium (3 Feb 2015)

Just a short pre-announcement that the Vivarium show this year will take place during the weekend of November 21st and 22nd. Same venue as the latest years: Nieuwegein (near Utrecht).

The website will be undergoing the 2015 makeover during the coming week, but pictures form the 2014 show can already be viewed here: http://www.vivariumbeurs.nl/over-vivarium/fotos-2014

We can already mention that a Live Aquascaping Contest, Dennerle Scapers Tank Contest and of course several lectures and workshops wil be part of the programm again this year.


----------



## Vivarium (30 Apr 2015)

In just about 7 months’ time, the 7th edition of Vivarium will take place in Nieuwegein (near Utrecht), The Netherlands. Just like before, this event invites everybody to enjoy the beauty of our hobbies:

* Many professional exhibitors will take part in this event, amongst most of the bigger shops in The Netherlands. At this stage, the first floor (6.000m2) is already close to being sold out.
* For the first time in history, Vivarium will host a huge Seawater part of the show,... in cooperation with Dreamreef. Including the Frag Swap, this will become the largest Seawater event in the BeNeLux.
* Compared to previous years, we will increase the amount of Terrarium exhibitors, whom will bring extraordinary animals with them.
* Both days of the show will be packed with a full program of Lectures & Workshops, each of which will be hosted by top experts on their own fields of the hobby.
* Both the Dutch Shrimp Contest as well as the GeK exhibition, will show the most special crustaceans available in the hobby.
* Many contests will take place either during or before Vivarium. Each of them enabling the visitors to actively participate in, either as a contestant or by voting for the publics' choice.
* Alongside with the professional exhibitors, Vivarium provides a platform for private breeders as well. Not rarely it is them whom bring that one special animal and/or plant you have been looking for!
* Societies, Forums and Facebook Groups can apply for a free society stand. This way, they have the possibility to present themselves to our visitors and show them what they have to offer.
* Our event location offers, besides excellent facilities for our exhibitors, good and affordable catering and free parking for our visitors. This makes De Beursfabriek the place to safeguard a perfect experience at our event.
* The Kids Corner, our unique Reptile Encounter, Vivarium Exploration Trail, Facial Paints and many more activities makes Vivarium a joy for your kids as well!

All the above makes Vivarium more than just another exhibition. Vivarium is a full size (12.000m2!) event. Or as many of our visitors say in their feedback: it is a great experience!

You can enjoy this experience in the weekend of November 21st and 22nd in Nieuwegein, The Netherlands.

We hope to see you soon, see you at Vivarium!
www.vivariumbeurs.nl
facebook.com/Vivariumbeurs


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2015)

Sounds great - hope to make this at last.


----------



## Nick_V (21 May 2015)

I'll be there with Bettas4all again


----------



## Vivarium (24 Sep 2015)

Just less than two months before Vivarium 2015 kicks off once more.

This year with:
* 12.000m2 of exhibitors, contests, lectures, show tanks and workshops
* First floor completely filled with professional exhibiton booths only
* Dennerle Scapers Tank Contest
* Dutch Shrimp Contest
* JBL Biotope Battles
* Christel Kasselmann Lecture
* Photo Contest
* Dutch Style workshop by Willem van Wezel
* Chris Lukhaup Lecture
* Filipe Oliveira workshop


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2015)

Wouldn't mind going to this one! Last time I went was a great experience.


----------



## Vivarium (27 Nov 2015)

Results and pics of some of our main aevents are availabe on our FB account: https://www.facebook.com/Vivariumbeurs/

You can find there albums about the Dennerle Scapers Tank Contest, Live Aquascaping Contest en Biotope Battles.


----------

